# QT-Designer



## martinkores (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will eine graphische Oberfläche mittels QT Programmieren. Da dies sehr umständlich ist, wäre es mir eine große Hilfe, den QT-Designer zu benützen. Ka.nn mir irgendwer sagen, wo man den downloaden kann, bzw. wie man den unter suse 8.2 installiert

danke&mfg


----------



## Tutankhseth (14. Januar 2004)

Also bei meiner QT Version ist der dabei gewesen. Guck mal im Ordner Tools unter Designer.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (14. Januar 2004)

http://www.trolltech.com


----------



## The Nephilim (15. Januar 2004)

So viel ich weiß ist der QT-Designer aud der SuSE8.2 Distribution dabei. Glaube den muß man manuell nachinstallieren, da der nicht automatisch mit KDevelop installiert wird. Am Besten mal in 'Software installieren' im Yast-Menue nach QT suchen, wenn gefunden markieren und fertig. 
cu


----------



## martinkores (17. Januar 2004)

Des mit dem Nachinstallieren hat gholfen. Danke an alle!


----------

